# Any one going riding around Memphis



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking to find a few people to ride with around Memphis this Saturday. Want to take the new can am xmr out. Thinking about going to sugar creek or Covington pike.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Kylbjone said:


> Looking to find a few people to ride with around Memphis this Saturday. Want to take the new can am xmr out. Thinking about going to sugar creek or Covington pike.


sugar creek is a joke, I went once. Will never go back. 10 bucks a head to ride back and fourth thru one mud hole. Hit the bottoms bro- hit me up next time you go out, Im in the area. 

Brian


----------



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah ik sugar creek is a joke. It used to not be that way they sold a lot of property. I am just trying to ride the bike this weekend to break it in so I don't plan on putting the bike through a whole lot.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Gotcha, well good luck with it ! Hit me up when you're ready to go hit the mud or trails hard . I haven't ridden since November . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I aint rode since november too


----------

